# Current Specials at Wretched Motorsports



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

PP11 GTO Wretched Extreme Kit - Coil Over $4,335.00
PP15 GTO TASCCO Motorsports Kit $1,479.89
GTO Hub Bearing Assemblies - Matched Set $499.99
GTO E9433 Coilover Kit Includes Mounts, Bearings, and Links $999.99
GTO Chimp Daddy Traction Control Chimp $39.95
GTO JBA Cat4ward® Headers 1809 $514.99
GTO JBA 2004 5.7L Mid-pipes - No Cats $244.99
GTO JBA 2004 5.7L Mid-pipes - Hi Flow Cats $579.99
GTO JBA 2005-06 6.0L Mid-pipes - No Cats $244.99
GTO JBA 2005-06 6.0L Mid-pipes - Hi Flow Cats $579.99
GTO JBA Cat Back Duel Exhaust System with SS Tips - 2004 $629.99
GTO JBA Cat Back Duel Exhaust System with SS Tips - 2005-06 $564.99

Specials Wretched Motorsports - Performance With An Attitude


----------

